# Steam Generator on top of F unit



## RobertHNeal (Oct 25, 2009)

Could someone give me info/pix on what a steam generator for an F3/7 B unit would look like. I'd like to add it to my LGB B unit.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

This is an N scale F7 model, but it shows the basic arrangement:











Are you doing a Santa Fe F unit? Just a guess since you want to do a B unit and Santa Fe passenger F's only had steam generators in the B units. 


I can take some photos of my Santa Fe HO F3 B with steam generator details if you need more.


----------



## RobertHNeal (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope, Doing an NC&StL (The Dixie Flyer) in G scale.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

One is an exhaust stack and one is an air intake.


----------

